# My latest shop project



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

I was looking at edge sanders last Month and didn't care for the price-tag. With a little more research, I decided to make my own. I had a 3/4 hp. motor and a couple of bearings on hand along with some scrap plywood. The attached pictures show what came as a result. All told, I have less than $100.00 invested, excluding the motor.

Dick


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Dick, did you find plans for the sander or just wing it?


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

James,
No plans for this one. All I did to start was to look at some pictures that were on the internet and started-----hoping for the best.

I do need to make a correction.--The sanding belt size is 6" X 80", not what is shown on the drawing.
Dick


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is the best looking shopmade sander I have seen . I like the lengthwise fence ,I have a tough time holding boards square with the belt. Good job, Dick. Really nice, I like it.
Herb


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow! Nicely done.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I couldn't get the smile off my face when I seen this . I am blown away as I never would have thought anything like this could be made from wood ! I believe you spent a couple grand less than I did on mine lol , and I don't have the narrow belt attachment


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very clever Dick. Great job.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Very impressive!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Whoa!!!
impressive...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice indeed Dick. Great job figuring everything out.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Maybe we should start calling you Tricky Dick. That is neat.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Very nice job, Dick. Does the smaller sanding belt run independently of the wider belt? Or do both belts run when you turn on the motor? 
Bob


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Really really good job.


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Bob,

I can run either the narrow belt or the wide belt individually, or both at the same time. To use one without the other, one belt is simply taken off the sander. The same driving shaft drives both belts.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

What a nice sander. Good work.
Allen


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice job, I especially like the strip sander.


----------



## 8jmwoodie (Jan 2, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

The ingenuity on this forum is a marvel!


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 1, 2014)

Sweet INGENUITY!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job, Dick! Some people just don't need no stinkin plans. :no:


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for all of the compliments. I do have some pictures during construction if anyone is interested in making one for themselves.
Dick


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very, very clever Dick I'm sure others would like to see the WIP pictures.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks great Dick. Indeed you are very creative. Not everyone can look at pics and then make it from the pics alone.


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

*Pictures during construction*

The following pictures are not complete but should give some idea as to the construction. The larger wheels are MDF and the 2 smaller ones are turned from maple. The pictures were taken just before and during final assembly. 
At the time of the pictures, I didn't have any of edge sanding nor narrow belt sanding parts made.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm Very impressed! you done excellent job! 
Sid


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

All I can say is .Wow....


----------



## tbahorski (Nov 11, 2014)

Very nice job. Just goes to show what you can do with a little initiative and a need for a solution to a problem. If I ever get a break and have some time, I would like to build one of these myself. Keep up the good work.

Tom B.


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

I AM VERY INTERESTED IN MAKING THE SANDER. PLEASE SEND THE PICTURES AND/OR PLANS TO, [email protected]. THANKS FOR THE INSPIRATION.

John Bradshaw


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures, I was wondering how you made the internal parts work. Very simple design, I like that. You did a good job.
Herb


----------



## TarterWoodworking (Mar 12, 2014)

not too shabby for $100 bucks! Great Idea gluing the aluminum to the wood to reduce the friction.


----------

